# Biocura Haul



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 23, 2006)

They just opened a few Aldi supermarkets around Valencia... And the other I found out they have a cosmetic line, so I decided to give it a shot... And I love it, they're really good quality !!!

Today I went and got a few more things, here's all my BIOCURA items so far... (And a MAC Pink Bronze sample, hehehehe)

And I only spent 10€!!


----------



## roxybc (Nov 23, 2006)

What is this company? I've never heard of it before.  Spanish I guess huh??


----------



## Kim. (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow those are really pretty colours!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 23, 2006)

the blush looks really nice!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_What is this company? I've never heard of it before. Spanish I guess huh??_

 
They sell it at ALDI supermarkets!! So cheap and such good quality!!!

http://aldi.us/


----------



## Lalli (Nov 24, 2006)

aldi isnt spanish i think.. we have one here in the UK. my sis bought thier blush on the way to college as she forgot hers at home lol haha and she loved it


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 25, 2006)

We have Aldi here in SC.


----------



## drea2447 (Nov 25, 2006)

I believe that Aldi is a German based company.  They either own, or are just affiliated with Trader Joes.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes I think they're German based, the cosmetics at least are made in Germany


----------



## user79 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, Aldi is a discounter chain from Germany.


----------

